# Cockapoo Coat Colour



## JoJo

Please add a photo of your cockapoo with the name of their coat colour.. 

Lets see if we can get the full range .. and best of all some great photos of our wonderful cockapoos....

Solid Black










Ok and we are offf.... keep them coming ...


----------



## francesjl

black tuxedo


----------



## caradunne

Izzy is lemon and white. When she was 10 weeks old she was white with light brown ears and two patches of light brown on her back (first picture). Second picture is about 6 months old. Izzy is now 1 year; the light brown has faded to a very very pale creamy brown, the white has become cream and she has developed red colouration under her ears, chinand a bit under her eyes.


----------



## Mogdog

Apricot

As a 2 month puppy:










As a 2 year old dog (coat has lightened):


----------



## embee

Apricot


----------



## Mez-UK

Apricot with white bib and nose!


----------



## Guest

black and tan twins



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Daniel apricot and white parti american



silver and chocolate



selection box???


----------



## strangeland86

Nell: apricot










Flo: black (with White chin and Ginger beard)


----------



## kendal

Gypsy was apricot when we got her nut now now what i refer to a blonde

































Inca has always been black but not has small wispy white hairs in her coat that don't really show up, more so ore on her top not

























Echo has always been Black and white but her speckles didn't come thought till after her first clip


































Delta was a lovely Red Sable and white parti when we got her but most of this has gone now that she is older. she is also speckled like Echo but not always easy to see. so i probably should just refer to her as Red and white parti but i know the sable is still there

































but have kept wee pony tales of it. 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## JoJo

Thanks all.. I am loving this thread ... stunning dogs we all have ... what beautiful colourings too... 

Please keep them coming .... this is fun


----------



## Guest

*sable?*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i call this sable what do you think ??


----------



## Ali79

Beau is blonde/white and apricot


----------



## Sezra

Lovely dogs, all beautiful!

Janice - love your silver Cockapoo, don't think I have seen one of those before!


----------



## wilfiboy

Mable is blue roan ... if this picture has posted lol x


----------



## wilfiboy

http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x358/Wilfiboy/026.jpg
Oooo it worked ... and a black curly one :D


----------



## wilfiboy

Obviously getting too big for my boots..... a black curly one?????


----------



## Ali79

I love all the colours and tell people that Beau is either champagne (just being posh) and apricot with white or white/blonde and apricot but if anyone knows the proper term for her colouring (if I am incorrect that is) would they let me know please? Thank you


----------



## mandym

Pyper..blue merle


----------



## wilfiboy

She's lovely x


----------



## Guest

loved all those pics good idea jojo janice x


----------



## JoJo

This is so much fun .... more please .... I am really enjoying seeing such beautiful coats here... some real stunners .... a bit like their owners ha ha ha I am really giggling here, I am far from a stunner hence why I have gorgeous dogs, so people look at the dogs not me !!!!!

Please keep them coming ... they are wonderful xxxx


----------



## weez74

Rosie is a reddy chocolate colour, but she looks like she is growing out a hair dye at the moment - her roots are almost black! I think she might be gearing up for a colour change


----------



## JoJo

Ahhh lovely Rosie .... she is a darling .. oh no I am craving a choccy cockapoo now .... and a cream one ... I have already slipped a few hints .. not getting very far at the moment .. will keep you posted ...


----------



## Rubydoo

This is Ruby... she is apricot and white. This picture was taken on the way back from the doggy salon after her first clip. It took me ages to pluck up the courage to have her clipped, she had been to the salon countless times before for a trim but this is as extreme as I am brave enough to go!


----------



## JoJo

Ruby you look gorgeous .. love her in the front seat of your mini.. what a cool cockapoo!!!


----------



## bagelverse

*Quica- Merle Cockapoo*


----------



## kendal

bagelverse said:


>


i love Quica and would so love a girl with her colouring.


----------



## bagelverse

*Quica Merle w/buff*


----------



## mandym

kendal said:


> i love Quica and would so love a girl with her colouring.


Well Quica is pypers neice so you never know


----------



## wilfiboy

I was wondering when we'd get a picture of the lovely Quica x


----------



## embee

kendal said:


> i love Quica and would so love a girl with her colouring.


Kendal I do believe you are starting to get broody now that Delta has had her coat cut and looks all grown up...


----------



## kendal

embee said:


> Kendal I do believe you are starting to get broody now that Delta has had her coat cut and looks all grown up...


lol i have been wanting a quica since i found her video on you tube. i think she is almost 2 now so iv been wanting her for a while now lol. 
lol as for delta her body may be older but her head dosnt seem to know it yet lol.


----------



## caradunne

kendal said:


> lol i have been wanting a quica since i found her video on you tube. i think she is almost 2 now so iv been wanting her for a while now lol.
> 
> She is truly gorgeous, you should get a boy and a girl and make lots of baby Quicas for all of us broody mums to buy!
> 
> 
> lol as for delta her body may be older but her head dosnt seem to know it yet lol.


Sounds just like me! xx


----------



## JoJo

I am sure Kendal could squeeze one more in a lovely girly pack.... You have a great pack Kendal ... oh I am naughty I shouldn't encourage you as you have 4 beauties already .. 

I am aiming for 4 in my pack eventually.. thats all I could handle when lead walking.


----------



## wilfiboy

Kendal if Julia and Stephen can have 6 ? 7 ? 8 ? then surely you can have 5 ... could you pretend its Innes'..... you could nt resist a Quica or a Piper.... and I think where Embees concerned I think heres a case of kettle calling pot :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kendal

lol 5 is about as big as we would go and it would have to be a girl. our pack is split gypsy is my mums dog and the other 3 are mine, gypsy hardly comes walking with me, she is a very lazy dog.


----------



## JoJo

kendal said:


> lol 5 is about as big as we would go and it would have to be a girl. our pack is split gypsy is my mums dog and the other 3 are mine, gypsy hardly comes walking with me, she is a very lazy dog.


Great so you could have another little lady in the Kendal pack ... oh oh I am getting all excited now .. I know you will go for a gorgeous coat colouring


----------



## mandym

Pypers boyfriend to be has a blue merle and tan and also sable in his background and her niece quica is also blue merle and tan so the chances of her having a blue merle with tan pup is quite high


----------



## kendal

lol but what do i do if a blue meral tan came out and it was a boy


----------



## bagelverse

*Quica- Merle Cockapoo*

For the sake of genetics it will be very important that the dad not have merle in the gene mix.

Remember, if two merles mate is can be fatal to some of the pups. 

Quica's dad was Chester, "a miniature size red male with thick, curly hair and loads of personality"

And Quica's mom was "She is a 4th generation and was whelped on July 12, 2008. She is a miniature sized Chocolate Merle ...."

More detail here. 
http://www.acreagekennels.com/testimonials.html

Here is a good article on merle breeding

http://bowlingsite.mcf.com/genetics/merle.html

Also from:

http://www.allbordercollies.com/forums/printthread.php?tid=869

Merle is not a dominant gene - it is a mutaion - sometimes called a leathal gene (mainly because merle/merle breeding causes major problems I believe) 

I would like to see more pyper/quica doggies. 

You can maybe contact Chesters breeders to find out his exact genetic makeup. 
(ww.breederofcockapoos.com/SueSIte/Welcome.html) - chesters breeders. 

I hope that pyper is doing well, Quica says hi.


----------



## weez74

Wow, you find out some intersting stuff on this forum. I never knew that. Is this why merles are not very common?


----------



## JoJo

kendal said:


> lol but what do i do if a blue meral tan came out and it was a boy


Book your next girl now ... I think its worth the wait for such a stunning coat.... If I was closer I would be considering it myself...


----------



## mandym

Thats why pypers boyfriend is sable,i looked in to the gentic side of merle breeding long before i got pyper.Pypers boyfriend comes from a merle background but merle cannot be carried,as long is her boyfriend isnt actually a merle its safe.


----------



## bagelverse

Mandym,

Hope I did not come off with a lecturing tone, just concern and an itchy google finger. I haven't keep up on everything. I am sure that you have look carefully into everything. Very lucky you get to breed pyper, Quica can't pass on her sweetie genes, but I am sure there is plenty in Pyper. Best of luck with the boyfriend.


----------



## bagelverse

Duh ( to me) and Quica wouldn't have come out Merle if Chester hadn't had some Merle in his background. Would love to see a video of Pyper or Pyper and the pack. 

Here is Quica after bath. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8L8PLG_4KA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8L8PLG_4KA
Cheers.


----------



## mandym

bagelverse said:


> Mandym,
> 
> Hope I did not come off with a lecturing tone, just concern and an itchy google finger. I haven't keep up on everything. I am sure that you have look carefully into everything. Very lucky you get to breed pyper, Quica can't pass on her sweetie genes, but I am sure there is plenty in Pyper. Best of luck with the boyfriend.


Thanks,i cant wait,just another year to go haha.I hope we have a quica lookalike in the litter.that would be fantastic!


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> and I think where Embees concerned I think heres a case of kettle calling pot :laugh::laugh::laugh:


What ever do you mean


----------



## wilfiboy

Kendal if the pups a boy I say go for it girl x x


----------



## JoJo

kendal said:


> Gypsy was apricot when we got her nut now now what i refer to a blonde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inca has always been black but not has small wispy white hairs in her coat that don't really show up, more so ore on her top not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo has always been Black and white but her speckles didn't come thought till after her first clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta was a lovely Red Sable and white parti when we got her but most of this has gone now that she is older. she is also speckled like Echo but not always easy to see. so i probably should just refer to her as Red and white parti but i know the sable is still there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but have kept wee pony tales of it.


















[/QUOTE]

I only quoted all this so everyone gets another chance to see Kendal's gals again  

Kendal, just a quick question are the specks in Echo and Delta's coats called ticking in Cocker Spaniel terms? or am I getting confused, I think it is but hey maybe I am having a dull moment, have too many of them


----------



## kendal

JoJo said:


>


I only quoted all this so everyone gets another chance to see Kendal's gals again  

Kendal, just a quick question are the specks in Echo and Delta's coats called ticking in Cocker Spaniel terms? or am I getting confused, I think it is but hey maybe I am having a dull moment, have too many of them [/QUOTE]



you know it is something i never looked into i always just called the spekles like the had paint flicked at them off a piant brush. 
but yes it is i found the website with some stunning cocker colour si didnt even know Existed.
and it has defonetly confirmed that Delta is an open marked red sable & white parti with ticking. lol i have also found out that Echo is and open marked Black & White parti with ticking. a very interasting sight which i think corisponds with the cockapoo concidering the colours. 

http://www.zimfamilycockers.com/cockers.html (the bit about ticking is near the end but you will love looking at all the other photos before you get to that anyway)


Black & White Parti Color with Ticking
Small black dots among the white fur, reminiscent of a Dalmatian.
It's called ticking because it looks like the dog is covered with the infamous insect.
One very interesting thing about ticking is that it is not evident at birth...
it comes in later, over time. Look at the second puppy from the right,
in the photo below. It's the same dog in the right side of the photo above.

At four days old, there is no signs of ticking on the second puppy from the right.
The ticking slowly started to show at about six weeks... most noticeable when the back was shaved.


----------



## JoJo

Any more interesting colours & pics to add .... 

How about some roan, more reds/apricots or more parti's added please..

Get adding, it is great to see all the coat colours on one thread.


----------



## JoJo

Excellent I have actually helped .. I knew I had read about ticking when I was reading about Parti   

yippy yeah hey .. i have actually helped Kendal  let me just enjoy this moment xxxxxx


----------



## kendal

JoJo said:


> Excellent I have actually helped .. I knew I had read about ticking when I was reading about Parti
> 
> yippy yeah hey .. i have actually helped Kendal  let me just enjoy this moment xxxxxx


arty2::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JoJo

Ha ha Eevee is an open marked Blonde and White parti .. have noticed two small blonde spots on her back & I would love it to become ticking but don't it is ... I love changing coats


----------



## Nadhak

*Treacle is a Black and Tan! Her skin is blue not sure if this is normal?*


----------



## JoJo

kendal said:


> arty2::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Hey Kendal you can't blame me, I am chuffed I could help you after all the help you have always given me .. thank you xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

JoJo - We'll add some pics of our new colour (Chocolate Sable) once we watch it develop some more xxxxxxx

Stephen xx


----------



## kendal

Nadhak said:


> *Treacle is a Black and Tan! Her skin is blue not sure if this is normal?*




yeah its fine, its because she is predominately black Inca is like that a kinda light blue gray. Echo has it two on her black bits. its the pigment in the skin. some white animals have black blue skin too like poodles, bichons i have even seen it white boxers


----------



## JoJo

open marked blonde & white parti


----------



## JoJo

Jukee Doodles said:


> JoJo - We'll add some pics of our new colour (Chocolate Sable) once we watch it develop some more xxxxxxx
> 
> Stephen xx


Oh yes please that would be fab .. and pop one in the post to me too


----------



## JoJo

Nadhak said:


> Treacle is a Black and Tan! Her skin is blue not sure if this is normal


Yes this from the Poodle side it is known as blue as is a dilute of black with fading gene, omg I am getting quite into this colour stuff, wow its sooooo interesting and Treacle is beautiful 

oops thought we were on about the coat colour being seen as blue, not the skin colour ... but blue coat colour is poss in Poodles as teh black fades to a blue appearance ...


----------



## corismama

strangeland86 said:


> Nell: apricot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo: black (with White chin and Ginger beard)


I LOVE HER RED BEARD!! soooo cute!


----------



## Dylansmum

Dylan is a chocolate and tan, with the classic blonde markings on his face, chest, front paws and bottom, but he is now getting blonder, with more blonde highlights appearing on his sides. He is about to be clipped, so not sure if they will disappear after that, or increase as he gets older.

At 8 months, before first haircut:









Now, at 13 months:


----------



## corismama

Cori is a Red/Buff with white

pic that the breeder (sweet blessings cockapoos) sent me









9 weeks old









a few months









full grown


----------



## JoJo

Lovely pic of coat colours .. keep them coming


----------



## Bertiesmum

*Bertie*

This is 8 1/2 mth Bertie, he is Apricot with white tux & white tip on his tale


----------



## melbry85

Bella as a puppy. She is still very red in color.


----------



## melbry85




----------



## Mogdog

melbry85 said:


>


Amazing red colour .....and a very smiley looking dog.


----------



## Mogdog

Dylansmum said:


> Dylan is a chocolate and tan, with the classic blonde markings on his face, chest, front paws and bottom, but he is now getting blonder, with more blonde highlights appearing on his sides. He is about to be clipped, so not sure if they will disappear after that, or increase as he gets older.
> 
> At 8 months, before first haircut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, at 13 months:


I love the combination of the chocolate with the blonde markings/highlights.


----------



## Spoiledpooch

Pebbles - Chocolate- now fading to silver at 3.7 yrs
Dino- Chocolate


----------



## corismama

melbry85 said:


>


THAT IS ADORABLE!!!! I love that color and it has such a cute face!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

*Buzz*

Here are some pictures of Buzz as he has grown up. We had no knowledge of this chocolate roan in Cockapoo when we chose to keep him when he looked chocolate and white at 2 weeks old. A happy accident but a very lovely one.

BUZZ


----------



## gemma27

wilfiboy said:


> Mable is blue roan ... if this picture has posted lol x


Mmmmm. Mable is a lovely colour, blue roan is gorgeous!!


----------



## MillieDog

*Millie at 9 weeks
Blue Roan I believe*









*Millie at 5 1/2 months, getting darker. Hope we don't loose all her white bits.*


----------



## Salfordnurse

can't get a proper picture of it but poppys now getting blonde streaks in the hair around her ears and a reddish tinge on her and dark grey streaks in her main coat. I joke that her family has had some tabby cat in it somewhere


----------



## Salfordnurse

here's a photo, you can see the reddish/blonde colours on her face


----------



## kendal

oooo its almos brindle/sable, what she just black when you got her?


----------



## Salfordnurse

yes, completely back apart from the white patches on her toes and chest


----------



## JoJo

does each hair have a black coloured tip ... which would indicate sable, or is each hair either fully black or fully red or fully blonde which I believe would indicate brindle ... 

Kendal is good with unusual coats.. help me out Kendal please.

It is a lovely coat btw and interesting that it has changed from black .... common thing in cockapoos .. changing coats makes colours such and intersting topic.


----------



## kendal

think ive only ever met one long haird brindle dog and it was a staffi cross, dont know if it would be classed as brindle in a cockapoo its just the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## JoJo

Brindle is possible in cockapoo’s as it comes from the poodle side but it appears more like a striped effect on the coat ... must be rare .. very rare but it is possible. 

Let’s go for this Cockapoo possibly being sable if the hair shaft is two colours with the darker colour i.e., black being the tip colour ... 

We are becoming colour guru‘s ha ha ha


----------



## Salfordnurse

It's quite hard to tell, but the blonde/reddish hair around he ears and on he muzzle does appear to be all one colour, but with fully black hairs mixed in with it. If shes wet the it appears more black, and depending on the lighting the other colours are more noticeable


----------



## JoJo

try to get a close up it you can .. basically sable will have each hair lighter at the root and darker at the tip... 

If the hairs are are fully black, red or blonde ... I think we can just call it highlights and lowlights ... the black has faded to give red and blonde colouring which is lovely and something to show off with pride  

I love talking colours .... always a new one to talk about on here ...


----------



## Nadhak

Just noticed as i was grooming Treacle, that she has tons of white hairs mixed in with the Black on her Back - is she changing colour or is this normal?
She is Black and Tan with a white Bib - latest picture with yummy bone this morning!


----------



## curt3007

Nadhak said:


> Just noticed as i was grooming Treacle, that she has tons of white hairs mixed in with the Black on her Back - is she changing colour or is this normal?
> She is Black and Tan with a white Bib - latest picture with yummy bone this morning!


Love the size of that bone!


----------



## JoJo

Hi Nadine 

This is common in the black coats to have a few white hairs here and there... but you never know it change .. as many solid black cockapoos and poodles for that matter have changed colour to a brownish coat or even a silver colour, so please keep us posted. Coat colours in one of my favourite cockapoo topics xxx

Treacle is such a cute name, and she is a very cute cockapoo even munching on her massive bone... lucky girly xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy

Treacle is a beauty x


----------

